# Surfside 6-1-15



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Left the office at 5 yesterday and booked in down to Surfside. We were in the water by 6:30 and had our first fish by 6:35. The water was perfect green and we had a light SE wind creating a little chop on the water. 
Andrew hooked up with his first trout on a pink skitterwalk. Couple casts later he had another. The mullet where every where and they were nervous, running in packs. I wasn't getting any takers on my top so I went back to the truck and grabbed a corky. My first cast with that landed a trout. Andrew then followed me up with another trout on top. 
It got slow for about 20 min so I tied on a spoon and 2 casts later had one buttoned up. Once again Andrew followed me up with a trout on top but lost is as he was grabbing it. I lost one right after that at my feet on the spoon. 
We ended up with the 4 and 3/4 trout. Andrew had an encounter with a shark that pulled the a** off one of his trout on the stringer. We had multiple missed fish, probably should of ended up with about 6 a piece. 
Heading back down this afternoon and we have the beach house starting tomorrow through the weekend. Gonna be epic.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice report. Be safe, have a good time, and hope you catch some fish.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

NICE REPORT!! Hopefully they will still be biting this weekend when I might have a chance to get down there...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice catch. Get some pics of the water when you go back, I forgot what green surf looks like.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be there with my buddy this evening as well, hope to be in the water by 5:30


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> I'll be there with my buddy this evening as well, hope to be in the water by 5:30


Fished it this morning and heading back in a little while. Full report later....


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

How deep were you guys when the shark ate the tail off the trout? Do you have an idea how big it was? Just curious.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I've had sharks eat pieces of my trout in waist deep water. Usually the small 3' onea that only get half. The bigger ones usually get the whole fish!


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I have some sharks big enough to eat an entire stringer of 10 trout come up to me. 

You don't see a shark that big very often but it does happen. Most of them are 4 feet or less. 

But when you look up and see a big grey back and fin come out of the water coming towards you and you think it's Flipper and then realize it's a shark that will get a person's attention.


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

xmatador said:


> How deep were you guys when the shark ate the tail off the trout? Do you have an idea how big it was? Just curious.


That's my stringer,

We were standing on the third bar, and my trout was thrown behind me. It could have possibly been floating around the second gut. We were in 3 1/2- to 4 feet of water. With the strong out going tide, there just wassn't that much water in the afternoon.

It was a small shark. if i had to guess, 2-3 feet.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*SURF*

I started using a do-net exclusively about 4 yrs ago, surf and bay.
haven't had any sharky encounters since


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome report! Keep'em tight!


----------

